# Ruby's countdown!!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is Ruby! She is 145 days on February 9th and 150 days on valentines day!! She is a first timer and almost two years old! I'm really hoping for her size she has twins in there or it could be a very tough birth!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She a nice Doe. Happy Kidding.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Ruby is just about as wide as she is tall now! Her udder is coming along beautifully for a FF! Jeannie is due as early as February 17th, and Jill is due on the 28th!! I'm getting so excited!! Here are a couple pics from this afternoon! 







This big lady ^ is Jeannie














This is Ruby NOT cooperating at picture time!^ and below is Jill. 







Abby and Zip like to lay near the maternity pen and make sure the girls are ok!







This is my hubby cleaning the sheep pen so we can feed!! They waste ALOT!!







This is the disbudding box I built!! 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some better pics of the girls!! I'm getting so excited!! Ruby only has ten days left after today!! 











































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice disbudding box! The dogs crack me up. 

They sure are looking big! Good luck!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank  that was my first time building a disbudding box but it worked out so well I might build a couple more to sell!! This is Abby today smiling "pretty" for the camera haha she is a big goof!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

FOUR DAYS until Ruby's day 145!!! These will be my first Nigerian kids!!! I am so freakin excited!!!  EEEEEK


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

fezz09 said:


> Well Ruby is just about as wide as she is tall now! Her udder is coming along beautifully for a FF! Jeannie is due as early as February 17th, and Jill is due on the 28th!! I'm getting so excited!! Here are a couple pics from this afternoon!
> View attachment 55293
> 
> This big lady ^ is Jeannie
> ...


Did you get plans for your box, or just do it yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I printed a couple pics of Google as a reference and then bought 24 inch by like 20foot plank of nice thick wooden shelving and the measured and cut. Oh and I bought some good quality very sharp wood screws to keep the wood from cracking an it worked like a charm! However for the wee little Nigerians I'm going to have to put something in the bottom so they can reach the floor! I made it tall enough so I could use it for my alpine kids too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I have both nigi's and full sized. I am going to have to do something similar.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is Ruby today. Her ligs are starting to relax. Her tail head is starting to raise and hollow out. Also her udder is starting to stretch and shed!! I'm so excited. After all the trouble I've had with nugget in the past month I'm really hoping all goes well! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yay, hope everything goes all right  Any new reports any her?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nothing tonight... Her and Jill are tucked in the shed with the heat lamp! I'm guessing she pops on Sunday afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome, great news! I say Ruby could have twins.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I really hope it's twins... Of not he is going to have an enormous single... And being a first timer I don't know if she can pass a baby that big!! So fingers crossed its twins in there!! Twin DOELINGS!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

shes a beautiful lady i guess 2-3 
one of my goats had a smaller stomach but gave birth to three
wish her the best, good luck:wahoo:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well ligs are faint but I can reach all the way around the tailhead with ease. Tomorrow is day 145!! She is eating like a little piglet right now! I think it will definitely be earlier than valentines day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like she's progressing nicely! I have one due soon too...I think she'll wait till around valentines though. Good luck!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope all goes well fezz09. Sounds like she is coming near!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well still nothing new to report... She is acting more anxious but seems to be taking it out on her bale of hay lol maybe she is a stress eater!  she has noticeable discharge, but not streaming, and her rear end couldn't get any more relaxed... So I wait... TRYING to be patient haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well it shouldn't be long now! Ruby's ligs are gone she is yawning an stretching and very restless! I just set up camp in the shed with my girls!  hopefully she doesn't wait all night lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome, ligs are gone! Now about at the most 12 more hours to go!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Still no kids... :'( she is just being hateful now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

La-la-la-la-la........not looking for any kids to be born soon....la-la-la.....

check in half an hour!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha little bugger!! I'm starting to think she will just be pregnant FOREVER!! On the plus side, I spent so much time pestering Ruby I never even realized my first clutch of chicks was starting to hatch until I came in the house to warm up and heard a ruckus in the incubator! And in the very sad and depressing side my favorite nanny Nugget passed away lastnight :'( ! So all in all the last couple of days have been exhausting, devastating, and well a little cheerful... I mean who doesn't love a chirping, fluffy little chick?! I'm going to put Ruby in the incubator if she doesn't do something soon!! 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww cute little chick  How is Ruby tonight? And sorry to here about your nanny goat.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ruby is STILL pregnant... Out there plugging away at her hay... She looks at me like WHAAAATTT everytime I go check on her! I really thought lastnight was it... I was wrong! At least that gave me the time to go and sit with nuggets head on my lap as she gave up the fight against pneumonia.  and I'm not a very religious person, but ten minutes after she passed the sky filled with the most beautiful northern lights dancing around the sky! It was really beautiful! And I would like to think nugget is up there bouncing around like a kid again!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww... I lost one of my goats this winter as well. Poor little guy... Anyways, she still has five-seven days to think about when to surprise you Just watch, she'll do it when you least expect it.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well NOTHING... It was -30 here lastnight, it's supposed to warm up to 0 by the 14th which is day 150... So I suppose it would be better for her to wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I THINK this is it!! Major streaming, lots of baby talk an nesting! Back in shed with the vid cam to tape it for my son who has the flu! This is his first goat so I promised to record it for him! Will be back with updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy kidding!!arty:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

She has healthy twins!
Brown Buck born first. 3.9lbs
White doe second. 3.3lbs
Both have nursed had their selenium and cords dipped! Very proud I'd Ruby!! Will get pics on here ASAP!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats! They are precious! Have you named them?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Edited because I didn't see the pics LOL!!! Congrats!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm waiting for my son to feel better... Their technically his goats so he gets to name them! Unfortunately he has been throwing up all day, so I had to video the birth and then bring it in for him to watch in bed like he was right there with her lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh that stinks! I hope he feels better soon so he can get out there and play with the babies.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww so cute! Congrats to the new babies! :fireworks:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Love the little dark one!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Way to go Ruby!!! Very cute!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here they are all dried off, already starting to play a bit! My son decided the buckling is "Thor" and his sister is "Loki" lol he loves that movie!!























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Starfish (Aug 28, 2013)

They are so sweet! Luv the little doeling's cute face! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the names...Norse mythology!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Precious!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the names!  Too bad he had the flu, but at least you recorded the birth for your son.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah if was crappy for him but he was over the moon to watch the video!! And it turns out the little buck has blue eyes like his dad!! AND cute little wattles!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have to I've never had a goat who has wattles


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got my first baby with wattles too! So darn cute!!!






although they did not really show up on this pic...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww lol too cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, less than two weeks for Jeannie and Jill!! Ruby's kids are getting so playful and even cuter!! Can't wait for some more! Then I get to start shearing my poor ole pregnant ewes on the 1st so they can start lambing on the 14th of March!! It's going to be nuts here for a while! To be honest I'm looking forward to being busy for a while instead of waiting for the snow to melt!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

We have really bad snow drifts in our yard this year... and seeing our field is very low, when the snow melts, there's going to be a huge lake in our yard. Last year, half the field was covered in water, and we had to move our girls to the garage because their barn flooded.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ewww that sucks!! Fortunately our barn and kidding/lambing pasture is the high spot out here! Our hay field is generally the lake in the spring!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I was checking gestation dates this morning and realized today was Jeannie's day 145... So out to the barn I went an BAM her bag had doubled in size, she was noticeably uncomfortable and starting to leak some goo!! So I brought her up to the maternity shed, and after a few hours of pawing, up and down, and of course baby talk, I think she might start to push pretty soon!! EEEK! Me and my daughter are sitting out in the shed with her now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

here is a picture of the poor gal laboring away!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pushing has commenced!! Fingers crossed for an easy delivery!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Twin girls!!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww so cute! And twin does too!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some dry pics of the girls! Their both doing amazing! Jeannie doesn't look like she even gave birth!! I think she might be a little too "healthy"!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

SO cute, are those little wattles I see, or is that just me? Makes me so nervous for my kidding season...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What adorable babies! 
I'm afraid my coming yearlings may be a little too "healthy" too 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes they BOTH have wattles!! And the smaller girl has blue eyes!! So far I have
1- blue eyed, wattled buck
1- brown eyed, no wattles doe
1- brown eyed, wattled doe
1- blue eyed, wattled doe
Quite the bunch!! And I just want to squeeze them all!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have all brown eyed goats (some of them appear to be yellow?). I have all six of my goats still to wait for until early April to early May.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh I'm excited for you!! Kidding is so awesome!! Although I am seriously questioning how I would ever behave if and or when my daughter decided to have kids of her own!!! I get so neurotic it's ridiculous lol and that's with my GOATS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I know  My sister is getting married this August, and I'm hoping I'll become an aunt soon, for the second time. (My other sister got married and had two kids already).


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Sunday is Jill's day 145!! So I'm thinking we could be done kidding by Monday!! Penny my polled alpine doe isn't due until the 14th of April, so once Jill kids, it's into lambing season until penny is ready to pop! Jill's ligs are getting pretty soft and she is bagging up nicely! Fingers crossed she has an easy time kidding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hope you have an uncomplicated kidding!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well this is it!! Jill's ligs are gone! -30 today so she is snuggled in the heated shed being uncomfortable! Should have kid(s) this afternoon sometime!! Eeeek


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

fezz09 said:


> Well this is it!! Jill's ligs are gone! -30 today so she is snuggled in the heated shed being uncomfortable! Should have kid(s) this afternoon sometime!! Eeeek
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Good Luck!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kidding time! Hope she does well.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well after what felt like FOREVER... Jill had a healthy set of boy/girl twins!! Both have blue eyes!! They are all doing great! I'm frozen and exhausted! Will post more pics tomorrow! 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable Congrats!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww so cute! Congrats on healthy kids and mom goats of course too!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Did you get plans for your box, or just do it yourself?
> 
> Soooo the disbudding box was an epic FAIL!!  if you make one for Nigerians I recommend much smaller measurements!! This would work good for standard sized goats, however my little Nigerians I tried to disbud today jumped out the neck hole!! Back to the drawing board I guess!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! Which is the doe and which is the buck? They are both super cute!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

The doe is white and the buck is brown! They are so cute I could squeeze them haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

